# [V]Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare und Call of Duty 2 Serial Key



## bbg808 (22. Oktober 2009)

So Leute, da ich absolut keine Interesse mehr an diese Spiele habe, möchte ich diese Keys gerne loswerden. Ich selber habe sie höchstens 5x benutzt zum Installieren Online hab ich sie nie genutzt... Ich verkaufe nur über PayPal.. Falls wer Interesse hat der soll sich per PN bei mir melden... 

 Ich hätte gerne für beide Keys im Pack 18-20 €, alles natürlich auch auf Verhandlungsbasis...


----------



## bbg808 (22. Oktober 2009)

push  

 wie gesagt ich lass auch mit mir handeln


----------

